# German Shepherd Dog Breed Betterment Registry



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Please consider making an entry. Considering all the health problems in this breed there should be tons of entries. This is a great tool if people would just use it. (this was posted with Marjorie's permission)

***********************************************************

On the GSDBBR (German Shepherd Dog Breed Betterment Registry, a Health Registry for GSDS)
German Shepherd Dog Breed Betterment Registry
health problems or causes of death as well as the history of healthy individual dogs are recorded, as well as frozen or chilled semen available from entered studs. If the dog has had litters, and is entered upon the database, litter history will also be recorded and available for viewing. Pedigrees of entered dogs are available for viewing, along with any comments the owner of the dog wishes to record/has recorded.

To research pedigrees and/or health problems:

---go to the summary analysis page
---scroll down and click on the health problems or causes of death listed in which you have an interest. 
---A list of dogs will be brought up with their pedigrees.
---By clicking on a dogs name on the left side of the page, you can look at the pedigrees by clicking on the name of the dogs on the list.
--- Each pedigree will come up on a new page.

If you wish to search for frozen or chilled semen available from dogs entered upon the database
---go to the search page
--- enter frozen or chilled semen in the search box
--- check off yes to the question "Only return males and where frozen or chilled semen is available?"
---A list of dogs will be brought up.
---Click on the individual name to view their pedigrees.

Hip and elbow status are recorded, as well as certifications for any dogs that have been officially tested for various health problems.

Titles the dog have earned will also be listed on their individual pages.

The GSDBBR is open to all owners of Registered German Shepherd Dogs, worldwide, that have titled dogs or dogs within 5 generations of their dog's pedigree that are progeny/ littermates of these titled dogs. German Shepherd Dogs entered upon this database must comply with their country's breed standard, or be the progeny of a breeding of 2 German Shepherd Dogs, both of which comply with the breed standard.* This registry will house information pertaining to German Shepherd Dogs, both alive and deceased. You may only post information about a dog you own!

This Registry has been created in an attempt to gather comprehensive health information which will enable breeders to make more informed breeding choices and to avoid doubling up on health issues.

We thank all who will participate in this Registry for caring enough to want to take a proactive role in bettering the health of the breed. Together, we CAN make a difference!

*If you wish to enter a White German Shepherd onto a breed registry, please visit Wsgenetics.org 

Marjorie
German Shepherd Dog Breed Betterment Registry The German Shepherd Dog Breed Betterment Registry 
BE PROACTIVE!
Degenerative Myelopathy Support Group - Jack Flash's Homepage --> The Degenerative Myelopathy Support Group Heaven's Gate Database Home Heaven's Gate


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how do you discern a genetic problem from a management problem ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've looked at that page but it asks for so many details it didn't seem worth it. Also I worry that it's just a place for people to spout off about unhealthy dogs. All those tiny details about one dog are not as valuable to me as a good breeder's cumulative knowledge of their lines and what they produce.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

exactly my feeling -- venting or spouting off is not good data collection that is meaningful for genetic direction.

In my experience being exposed to dogs with troubles far too many are correctable through diet , essential fatty acids , improved digestion , and are not "genetic" .

I think there is potential for damage rather than good


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> exactly my feeling -- venting or spouting off is not good data collection that is meaningful for genetic direction.
> 
> In my experience being exposed to dogs with troubles far too many are correctable through diet , essential fatty acids , improved digestion , and are not "genetic" .
> 
> I think there is potential for damage rather than good


Genetic is easy. If it is genetic, it can be DNA tested for. Just have to isolate the test criteria


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good points Carmen and Lies......!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Good points Carmen and Lies......!


 
I don't see a smily face after Lies

So to concur with Carmen...look into epigenetics

Epigenetics

from that the link on diet

Nutrition and the Epigenome

Which IMO would argue that HD could be prevented in some/most - not all, if the right nutrients are fed pre, during, post gestation


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a lot to say on this subject but need to calm down a little bit first since this is very personal to me 

We can either do *something* or *nothing* to help this beautiful breed. Any tool can be potentially abused, if we wait for the perfect solution to help this breed we'll be waiting a long time! I am really getting sick of all the excuses why not to do something.

Continuing to stick our head in the sand and hoping for the best is not good enough for me!

And for the record, I am neither venting nor spouting off, I am speaking from experience that I can back up!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I went to enter my dog but the info that I have that is relevant to this database is already publicly available on Pedigree Database, my own web site, OFFA.org, ZW database, etc. Just because people don't use it doesn't mean they aren't asking dozens of questions about health. But right now the tool offers me nothing I can't get from other sources and from the breeders/owners. It's not a bad thing but I found too much overlap for it to be valuable.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Internet registries have a huge problem...they're on the internet. They're optional registries that at the end of the day limit the users of said registry. There are tons of people out there, breeding wonderful GSDs that don't even use PDB, now you expect them to use another registry?

Then there's that whole internet thing. Not everyone has it, not everyone wants to use it, not everyone knows how to use it. Basically you're alienating all those breeders that have been doing it for decades without problems, or solving their problems when they come up in their lines with pedigree knowledge and understanding genetics but don't know how to use a computer.

It's a good start...but there are buyers that don't even know how to read an AKC pedigree for the OFA information, or look it up on their website, or go to PDB to see any kind of titles/health clearances, and now you want to introduce a new database that does essentially the same thing?

Oh and then you're expecting people to also be honest...there are plenty of breeders out there that won't disclose minor genetic defects or diseases...especially after pumping thousands of dollars into a stud or a bitch. Just like PDB its all user input based...nothing is stopping me from writing how great my dog is genetically and also putting all the titles on him I want.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have tried to do a lot to help this breed, and I think the dogs I have bred and trained reflect that commitment. I personally believe in prevention over management....and many people's breeding practices are the reason for much of the health issues...so my contribution is education of faulty breeding practices based on likes and cosmetics so we don't have to devise additional tests as more health issues surface from these practices...that's my way of doing SOMETHING!


----------

